# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Altijd maar verkouden

## rafaelo

hallo hier onder ook een post van mij sory daar voor :Confused:  ik vraag me af waarom ik nou altijd maar verkouden ben het is niet 1 x in de maand ofzo maar om de 4 a6 dagen zit het weer dicht. me neus slijm vlies was te dik ofzo heb ik een spray voor gekregen. gebruik ik nu 2 maand helpt niets word aleen maar meer en vooral erger verkouden. en ik heb ook heel erg veel last van me ooren vooral de laatse 4 dagen net of het op ontploffen staat erg raar gevoel hoofpijn heb ik ook. en soms ook moelijk slikken maar dat komt om dat ik erg veel slijm heb ik me momd wat ook niet erg normaal is dacht ik? het is nu geel dat kom vast om dat ik verkouden ben maar echt elke x als ik iets drink moet ik wel 3 x slijm souugen ik word er niet goed van. heb nu volgens mij de griep te pakken maar als de griep weg is hou ik veel van deze kwaalen ook. wat kan ik er aan doen? bedankt rafaelo

----------


## Nikky278

Gebruik je al twee maanden neusspray...? Dan zou ik eens beginnen met dat achterwege te laten. Is niet echt goed voor je om dat zo lang te gebruiken, want dan kan het juist de klachten verergeren. Dus stop eerst eens met die neusspray en kijk dan hoe het gaat. Blijf je dan klachten houden, zou ik toch even terug gaan naar de huisarts als ik jou was. 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik geef je volledig gelijk Nikky278!!
Ik ben zelf ook altijd verkouden,op een paar weken per jaar na...maar schijnt chronisch te zijn,dus ja,daar doe je niet veel aan.
Ik heb zelf ook té lang neussprays gebruikt en écht waar Rafaelo: daar worden je klachten enkel erger van...best even je huisarts raadplegen!!

Sterkte
Xx

----------


## rafaelo

ik moet die spary altijd blijven gebruiken dat helpt normaal gesproken om dat me neus slijm vlies ofzo te dik was. voorlpig moet ik t nog gebruiken. ik weet niet wat het is miss heb ik op dit moment erg zware griep maar hier voor had ik deze klachten ook alemaal maar nu is het erger. en ook heb ik op het moment last van warme koue rillingen vast griep? plus dat ik rare dingen zie soms schaduwen enzo heel raar net of me ogen minder worden ze zijn ook heel erg droog en vaak zitten er korreltjes in

----------


## r.meulen

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem. Ik ben wel niet verkouden maar de slijmvliezen zijn vaak opgezet.
Als ik tocht voel krijg ik koude rillingen en dan is het meteen mis .Ik heb al drie jaar neusdruppels en ik weet dat het niet goed is maar die werden ook na het verblijf in het ziekenhuis weer voorgeschreven Soms helpt een poosje boven een dampbad. Hoeft niets in. 
Ik kreeg druppels van een homeopaat die werkten prima maar na aan hartoperatie krijg ik meer medicijnen waarbij ik dan ook maagtabletten krijg.
De druppels en de tabletten die ik voor de verstopte neus krijg veroorzaken nu ook maagklachten. Dus weer iets nieuws bedenken.
Een operatie. Ben ik eerlijk gezegd ook niet aan toe want daar hoor ik toch ook wel veel negatieve dingen over.

----------


## rafaelo

nou het was weg 4 dagen en jah hoor ik kwam uit me werk beggon me keel weer keel pijn best erge plus steende oor pijn en soms wat slijm uit me mond, heb al zo vaak gezegt tegen de juis arts wat er is ik word er strax echt gek van wat moe je nou nog? onder me adams appel is het dik gezwollen denk ik ofzo net of die groter is geworden maar dat kan niet heel raar. ben vaker ziek dan gezond

----------


## integra

Ik was mijn hele leven lang heel vaak verkouden en had vaak griep
en altijd last van mijn sinussen en luchtwegen.
Nu ik sinds 3 jaar Integra Stella Maris'kruidencapsules dagelijks gebruik ben ik nooit meer ziek geweest.

----------


## calceranica

heb al 3 jaar chronische bijholte ontsteking, alles aangedaan geopereerd prednison.
Het helpt allemaal niets.
waar kan je die capsules kopen

----------


## integra

Ga naar www.integrastellamaris.eu

----------

